# HTC competition



## larson20 (May 10, 2012)

Hi all there!
I would like to present U idea that starts in HTC competiotion about new (realistic) functions for smartphones.

*NFC ID*
First: What is NFC? - wiki helps here 

Second: How to use it?
There are 2 popular ways to secure phone with Android on board:
Pattern and Password - both of them are uncomfortable, so most of of users don't use any of them, and I am sure no one likes them.

What if phone was able to recognize "the owner of hand" which hold it?
It could be reached by using NFC chip placed under the hand watch or bracelet or anything U wear on your wrist OR under the skin - more futuristic version







.
After "lighting up"phone would scan for NFC chip then:
Will unlock if it finds it
Will do moves defined by user, for example:

stay locked
go to "public mode" - hiding personal data and other things defined by owner
start silent alarm - turn on tracking - send emails with position - without informing the person who hold the phone
...
The main thing is that all stay *invisible for everybody* around - NFC is so small that it could be hide and phone should not inform about identification process.
Also if it becomes more popular it could be defined "users" of phone - by the NFC identification - just like on PC, so your wife, girlfriend, boyfriend, kids could use your phone (or tablet) 

If this idea sounds interesting for U, then please *like and comment* this YouTube vid and help it win 

www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=XsXJTLUlX94​


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Probably get cancer in your hand someday


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

1) find someone that uses NFC
2) clone their tag using an RFID reader/writer
3) phone now has potentially 2 owners 

It's obviously more involved than this, but I don't trust RFID or the subset of it called NFC for anything secure. Also open to "man in the middle" attacks.

It does have fun uses that don't necessarily need to be secure though like acting as a easier means to share data without bluetooth doing all the work.

There's also http://open-nfc.org/wp/ to uncripple the RFID stack that google locked out partially (the emulating of an rfid tag on the device).


----------

